# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα Gouldian μου.

## Dream Syndicate

Ξεκινώ αυτό το θέμα για να γράφω τη διαβίωση μου με ένα ζευγαράκι Gouldian που έχω.Η ιστορία ξεκίνησε πριν ενάμιση χρόνο που απέκτησα τα πρώτα μου Gouldian.Απο τότε έχω αλλάξει τρία αρσενικά διατηρώντας πάντα το ίδιο θηλυκό.Πριν μερικές μέρες απέκτησα ένα νέο αρσενικό με τη βοήθεια του Φώτη( fotis k) .Το δεύτερο ήταν εκτροφή του Οδυσσέα ( Diamante de Gould) το οποίο δραπέτευσε, ναι ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω όπως και το πρώτο.Τώρα είναι σε καραντίνα, το νέο πουλάκι και σε λίγες μέρες θα μπουν μαζί.Θα σας τα παρουσιάσω μη βιάζεστε.Μετά από κάποιες αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες δεν έχω καταφέρει ένα χρόνο τώρα να έχω πουλάκια.Έμαθα όμως πολλά και ελπίζω κατά την άνοιξη να τα καταφέρω τελικά.Αυτά για αρχή.

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπράβο βρε Φώτη! Έχεις βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο!

Με το καλό να ενώσεις το ζευγάρι σου Κωνσταντίνε!
Φυσικά περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και ιστορικό!

----------


## Windsa

Να σου ζήσει Κωνσταντίνε, τα μάτια σου δεκατέσσερα!  :winky: 
Ίσος η θηλυκά τους λευτερώνει επειδή δεν της αρέσουν... κι λέει αδε τρέξε Κώστα να μου βρεις άλλο άντρα... ))))

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Να σου ζήσει Κωνσταντίνε, τα μάτια σου δεκατέσσερα! 
> Ίσος η θηλυκά τους λευτερώνει επειδή δεν της αρέσουν... κι λέει αδε τρέξε Κώστα να μου βρεις άλλο άντρα... ))))


Δεν έχεις και άδικο τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.Τρεις άντρες σε ενάμισι χρόνο,έλεος πια.

----------


## vagelis76

"το 3ο στεφανι" θα είναι και το σταθερό,λέω εγώ τώρα.....
εκτος αν συνεχίσει το ίδιο βιόλί το κορίτσι και σε έχει καθε 6 μήνες να της ψάχνεις γαμπρό,και δε βρίσκονται και εύκολα όχι τιποτα άλλο  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> "το 3ο στεφανι" θα είναι και το σταθερό,λέω εγώ τώρα.....
> εκτος αν συνεχίσει το ίδιο βιόλί το κορίτσι και σε έχει καθε 6 μήνες να της ψάχνεις γαμπρό,και δε βρίσκονται και εύκολα όχι τιποτα άλλο


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Evie

Κωνσταντίνε; Γιατί δραπετεύουν όλα τα αρσενικά; Κάτι διαδραματίζεται στο σπιτικό τους. Κάτι κάνει η μικρή. Για βάλε καμια κρυφή κάμερα.   ::

----------


## jamie

I wish you luck with your new Gouldian! Σας εύχομαι καλή τύχη με το νέο Gouldian σας!

----------


## maria

Κωσταντίνε αν θυμάμαι καλά σου άφηναν τα αυγά? Δηλαδή μέσα στο χρόνο πόσες φορές έκαναν φωλιά?
Τα δικά μου (του Οδυσσέα γενιά επίσης) μου φαίνονται έτοιμα και χορεύει ο αρσενικος και το ράμφος της θυληκιάς είναι μαύρο και έχουμε κάνει και τη κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία.Θα είναι η 2η απόπειρα το καλοκαίρι ήταν η πρώτη αλλά ήμουν απροετοίμαστη και μου έπαθε το κοριτσάκι μου δυστοκία αλλά ευτυχώς το ξεπέρασε.
Ελπίζω να μην είμαι off topic  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωσταντίνε αν θυμάμαι καλά σου άφηναν τα αυγά? Δηλαδή μέσα στο χρόνο πόσες φορές έκαναν φωλιά?
> Τα δικά μου (του Οδυσσέα γενιά επίσης) μου φαίνονται έτοιμα και χορεύει ο αρσενικος και το ράμφος της θυληκιάς είναι μαύρο και έχουμε κάνει και τη κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία.Θα είναι η 2η απόπειρα το καλοκαίρι ήταν η πρώτη αλλά ήμουν απροετοίμαστη και μου έπαθε το κοριτσάκι μου δυστοκία αλλά ευτυχώς το ξεπέρασε.
> Ελπίζω να μην είμαι off topic


Μαρία εμένα έφτιαξαν δύο φορές φωλιά και τη δεύτερη απλώς την ενίσχυαν.Η θηλύκια μου έκανε 30 αυγά με πέντε αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες εκ των οποίων μια φορά έκλωσε όλες τις ημέρες και βγήκε ένα μωρό που το εγκατέλειψαν την τέταρτη ημέρα και το τάισα για τρεις μέρες με σύριγγα και μετά πέθανε.Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα στην αναπαραγωγή για να παρακολουθήσουμε την προσπάθειά σου.

----------

